# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zuure (Leiderdorp)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zuure

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Florijn, Huisartsen, Leiderdorp

Adres: Florijn 10, Leiderdorp

Website: www.de-florijn.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zuure*

----------

